# question about this artwork



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

1. is that guilliaman and sanguinius

why is guilliaman raising sanguinius arm..

suprised there not fighting?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Imperium Secundus. The Unremembered Empire(?)
Goolyman probably thought Sang would buy into it. And this could be the moment of Sang's arrival.
I admit to being a bit blurry on the Empire2 era though


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Guilliaman: Sanguinius is the new Emperor
White Scars and Imperial Fists: oh no he's not


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

March of Time said:


> Guilliaman: Sanguinius is the new Emperor
> White Scars and Imperial Fists: oh no he's not


Sang: "Does pop know about this, Bobby?"


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Sangui comes back from Signus, and he's not realy happy (we can see his face).
But Roboute, him, celebrates, like Tawa said, the Imperium Secundus.

But we can see White Scars and Imperial Fists too... This point interests me.
What are they doing here?
Fists should be in transit after the battle of Phall and the Scras should chase Orks..


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Sang: "Does pop know about this, Bobby?"


Bobby: pop's dead


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Alhom said:


> But Roboute, him, celebrates, like Tawa said, the Imperium Secundus.




Goolyman says something basically along the lines of "Glad you're here, now we can get started." and Sang is "Dafuq?"


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

The reason the other marines are there is because lots of seperate marine armies have been gathered up by Guilliman for his little Empire. We have seen prior examples with some Iron Warriors in "The Iron Within", a set of Iron Hands seen in "The Lion" as well as Captain Pollux and the remnants of the Imperial Fists taskforce last seen in "The Crimson Fist" who have just turned up in Ultramar rather than Terra. 

Guilliman himself has been seen gathering other legions such as his attempts to bring the Lion onboard and obvioulsly Sanguinius as well at the end of "Fear to Tread".

I am interested to see how Sanguinius leaves Guilliman's empire to return to Terra and how many of the other marines will go to join him.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

March of Time said:


> Bobby: pop's dead


Sang: Derp.... :shok:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Curze (off-screen): Two Primarchs enter...one Primarch leaves!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> Curze (off-screen): Two Primarchs enter...one Primarch leaves!


Konrad Curze is really Tina Turner......!? :shok:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Konrad Curze is really Tina Turner......!? :shok:


It would explain a lot. And his version of 'River Deep, Corpses Piled High' is unforgettable.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> It would explain a lot. And his version of 'River Deep, Corpses Piled High' is unforgettable.


It's all so clear now! :shok:


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

According to Neil Roberts (the artist) from the HH artwork seminar at the Black Library Weekender, they're not Imperial Fists, they are in fact Space Wolves. He was presenting this off the cuff, so may have said the wrong Legion, but I listened again to the seminar today (recorded and hosted on the www.baddice.co.uk members section) and he definitely said that!


----------



## Lord of Ruin (Jul 22, 2012)

I believe what guilliman is doing is declaring Sanguinius as the new Warmaster! For Imperium Secondus! May have heard something about this at BL weekender when at the bar :grin:


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Marcoos said:


> According to Neil Roberts (the artist) from the HH artwork seminar at the Black Library Weekender, they're not Imperial Fists, they are in fact Space Wolves. He was presenting this off the cuff, so may have said the wrong Legion, but I listened again to the seminar today (recorded and hosted on the www.baddice.co.uk members section) and he definitely said that!


So in this picture we have BA, Ultra, WS and SW?
Neil has some problem with the colors...


----------



## theurge33 (Apr 4, 2012)

Lord of Ruin said:


> I believe what guilliman is doing is declaring Sanguinius as the new Warmaster! For Imperium Secondus! May have heard something about this at BL weekender when at the bar :grin:


 
At least Guilliaman had it right ..."It should have been Sanguinius..."


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Sanguinius will be declared the new Emperor, not warmaster, afaik.


----------



## Nashnir (Apr 3, 2010)

Is it just me or does it seem like the marines are portrayed a little too tall here? Primarchs I can believe but the marines ?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I think the Primarchs look too tall personally. Twice the height of a man near enough. just seems a bit to over the top, even for Primarchs


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

What?! I thought they were Imperail Fists (from The Crimson Fist) and White Scars!


----------

